# Anyone see Silver Linings Playbook?



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

The guy comes home and catches his wife in the shower screwing a coworker of theirs and the OM says to him (in his own house/shower) "I think you should go." Then he does what he should have done, beats the guy within an inch of his life and then _he's _the monster who gets locked up.

My question to other BS's is did you think he did anything wrong? I didn't.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope, he did nothing wrong. He found a guy raping his wife. Of course he had to beat the crap out of the guy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What is "Silver Linings Playbook"?

Oh I looked it up.. .it's a movie.... anything can happen in a movie.. it's fantasy.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> What is "Silver Linings Playbook"?


Silver Linings Playbook | In Select Theaters November 16th | Official Site


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> The guy comes home and catches his wife in the shower screwing a coworker of theirs and the OM says to him (in his own house/shower) "I think you should go." Then he does what he should have done, beats the guy within an inch of his life and then _he's _the monster who gets locked up.
> 
> My question to other BS's is did you think he did anything wrong? I didn't.


No, but what he did was (unfortunately) _technically_ illegal, and that's all anyone really cares about anymore.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> No, but what he did was (unfortunately) _technically_ illegal, and that's all anyone really cares about anymore.


True enough. I was just wondering if any other BS's thought he _really _did anything wrong. On a side note, I like your advice to BS's I've seen on several threads. Are you a BS?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> True enough. I was just wondering if any other BS's thought he _really _did anything wrong. On a side note, I like your advice to BS's I've seen on several threads. Are you a BS?


I am. Or, to be more accurate, I _was_.

And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I watched the trailer. I think that for the movie line, they wanted the audience to sympathize with him. So they picked a 'crime' that no one would object to... few would object to a guy beating up the OM in this circumstance.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Sep 22, 2013)

I didn't and emphasized with his character and how some people in the movie thought he was crazy for what he did. I realized this was a movie, but as a BS, it actually made me feel better.


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> What is "Silver Linings Playbook"?
> 
> Oh I looked it up.. .it's a movie.... anything can happen in a movie.. it's fantasy.


It is about a guy with bipolar disorder and is a fascinating view of the bipolar world. It is well worth your time to view. If you have not been around those that suffer from this, then the first 20 minutes you think you are crazy. It has been out since 2012, so you can rent it easily.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Limitless was better.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

Dogbert said:


> Limitless was better.


Didn't see it. Is it the same type of story? I really don't know if it's healthy for me right now to watch these kind of things.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

KingwoodKev said:


> Didn't see it. Is it the same type of story? I really don't know if it's healthy for me right now to watch these kind of things.


No it isn't. Bradley Cooper is in it, that' why I mentioned it. It's a safe movie for us BS.


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

It's one of my favorite movies. 

I don't really like violence, but I can understand why he did it. I find that I feel a lot of sympathy for both whatshisname and Jennifer Lawrence's characters.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> The guy comes home and catches his wife in the shower screwing a coworker of theirs and the OM says to him (in his own house/shower) "I think you should go." Then he does what he should have done, beats the guy within an inch of his life and then _he's _the monster who gets locked up.
> 
> My question to other BS's is did you think he did anything wrong? I didn't.


Wrong? What's a bs supposed to do? Apologize for intruding on their privacy?


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

RV9 said:


> Wrong? What's a bs supposed to do? Apologize for intruding on their privacy?


My thoughts exactly. I've told friends that it's a good thing my wife's affair wasn't caught in the act by me or OM would probably be dead and I'd probably be in prison. As is, I better never run into him. He and his wife were friends of ours. He knew what he was ruining. So did my WS.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> My thoughts exactly. I've told friends that it's a good thing my wife's affair wasn't caught in the act by me or OM would probably be dead and I'd probably be in prison. As is, I better never run into him. He and his wife were friends of ours. He knew what he was ruining. So did my WS.


I did beat up the OM, enough for him to lose a leg. My biggest regret - he's still alive.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

RV9 said:


> I did beat up the OM, enough for him to lose a leg. My biggest regret - he's still alive.


People have told me that doing anything to him wouldn't really make me feel better but I think they're wrong. His affair cost him his family, his job, and the respect of all his friends/family. He's a broken man and the thought of that does help my pain. Not enough, but it does help.

The problem is I want my WS to feel the same anguish but it's harder because the heart wants what it wants and I love her.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> People have told me that doing anything to him wouldn't really make me feel better but I think they're wrong. His affair cost him his family, his job, and the respect of all his friends/family. He's a broken man and the thought of that does help my pain. Not enough, but it does help.
> 
> The problem is I want my WS to feel the same anguish but it's harder because the heart wants what it wants and I love her.


It won't erase all the pain, maybe a little. The one we should punish is the one we are with. Collateral damage is too much for any action.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

This movie was much better than Limitless to me. Limitless was good.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

What about the flick were Richard gear clobbers the OM with a glass globe and Kills him and wraps OM up in a rug and throws him in the trash.

In my case I would be labeled a serial killer if I went and killed all the OM's my old lady phucked!

On a side note I still have my sights on the "friend" that phucked my old lady...that double betrayle hurt the most.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Sep 22, 2013)

the guy said:


> What about the flick were Richard gear clobbers the OM with a glass globe and Kills him and wraps OM up in a rug and throws him in the trash.
> 
> In my case I would be labeled a serial killer if I went and killed all the OM's my old lady phucked!
> 
> On a side note I still have my sights on the "friend" that phucked my old lady...that double betrayle hurt the most.


Which movie is this? I'm curious to watch it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Lone Wolf said:


> Which movie is this? I'm curious to watch it.


Unfaithful


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Jennifer Lawerance won the academy award for that movie. Its a great movie for a betrayed spouse. Its one of my favorite all time movies. Its one of the few movies I can watch over and over.

Forget the book though, ending not near as worthwhile.

The main character has a breakdown, beats the affair partner nearly to death and is sent to a mental hospital. The show begins there and the story is a feel good story about his attempt at recovery.

The Unfaithful movie is great to. I bought the French version it was taken from but haven't watched it yet. Hard to trust they did it right.

Its weird when you're cheering a cheating a$$hole get his head bashed in be a snow globe. Lol


----------



## Lone Wolf (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks, going to rent it next week. I've watched Silver Linings Playbook about 4 times now. One of my favorites. For what it is worth, I decided to face my fears despite it causing wounds to open and trigger from what happen to me. I didn't beat anyone up, but I was happy seeing Bradley getting some revenge in a fictional movie. What helped for me was seeing that he eventually met someone that was better (and an improvement) for him and they ended up helping each other out. Yes, it's a movie, but it works for me.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

GusPolinski said:


> Unfaithful


Be careful...1st half of the movie could cause triggers.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Sep 22, 2013)

the guy said:


> Be careful...1st half of the movie could cause triggers.


Thanks for the info and warnings, the guy and GusPolinski.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Lone Wolf said:


> Which movie is this? I'm curious to watch it.





GusPolinski said:


> Unfaithful





the guy said:


> Be careful...1st half of the movie could cause triggers.


I almost posted the same warning, but.....

It was bad for me. *Very* bad. 

The middle part helped a little though. In a fantasy sort of way, of course.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

the guy said:


> Be careful...1st half of the movie could cause triggers.


It does. I stumbled across it one night and only saw my wife's face, OM's face, and my face. It was not a healthy movie for me to watch.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

RV9 said:


> I did beat up the OM, enough for him to lose a leg.(


Holy chit, dude. Seriously? That's way hardcore.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Myself, I had a bad reaction to the series finale of _Secret Diary of a Call Girl_. *SPOILER ALERT* After three or four seasons of showing us how Hannah/Belle and Ben were "right" for each other, and he was able to deal with her...unconventional job, to see her cheat on him ("off the clock") and end the series dumping him for her AP? Let's just say that, seeing the series finale while we were working on our R had me seeing red and quite visibly agitated at a flippin' TV show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indy (Dec 6, 2014)

RV9 said:


> Wrong? What's a bs supposed to do? Apologize for intruding on their privacy?


People forget that this was not only infidelity but disrespect. The OM was in the guy's house-a blatant challenge to any married man. 

Although beating him up would have been my primal urge, I think dragging him down that stairs and pushing him out the door and out of my house would have been a better way of handling it. Of course, the movie (a very good one) was about a man with a mental health diagnosis. 

It's on Netflix now.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I just saw this movie a few weeks ago and I loved it. It's one of my new favorite movies. Bradley Cooper should have won the Academy Award.

I really didn't see it as a movie about infidelity. To me, it was about dealing with mental illness. Both main characters are bi-polar.

It think it might be a man thing about beating up the OM. I know my BIL had to move stations because he didn't want to bring patients into the ER where his cheating wife and OM work as nurses. He was afraid he would pound the guys' face in.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not a BS but totally agree. It really shouldn't be illegal to beat the shyt out of a guy you find screwing your wife. I would do it. No questions or regrets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lone Wolf said:


> Thanks for the info and warnings, the guy and GusPolinski.


I hated it. Only cool part was the "education" the POS received from the snow globe. The disgusting, cheating b1tch did not really suffer repercussions. Everyone else sure did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

